# Homemade lures



## jayp7365 (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw a photo of a similar lure for bass. You put a live minnow in the alligator clip. The theory is that as it thrashes the bass sees it a a predator and attacks. Anyone else have any homemade lures?


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2015)

neat concept!


----------

